
Trump seeks an additional $100B in tariffs against China - zonotope
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/trump-seeks-an-additional-100-billion-in-tariffs-against-china-in-escalation-of-trade-confrontation/2018/04/05/8a015664-3928-11e8-8fd2-49fe3c675a89_story.html
======
mkempe
WaPo's title is misleading because $100b is not the amount of tariffs but the
_amount of goods being tariffed_ : "tariffs on an additional $100 billion of
Chinese products."

[added] Not that I condone tariffs in any way or form, just as I dislike
subsidies.

